# Gaited Horse Show in Sep Barn Decoration Ideas



## RockNRoll (Jun 8, 2009)

A group of us are renting stalls in a barn for the UMH Gaited horse World Show in Winchester Kentucky. We are very excited but understand that there is a friendly barn/stall decorating contest each year. We are new to this therefore have no ideas - thought that you may help - we have 1 barn (32 stalls) reserved - we thought that we would set up a couple of tents on the front for shade and would like to do something that is elegant (given that this is the UMH Gaited World Show) but we are clueless of what would look good. All ideas greatly appreciated - what have you seen that works -


----------

